# Recieved my 1st Glock as a gift



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife bought me my first Glock, a G36. My kids purchased the CT laser for it. I have 200 rounds through it and I am impressed. Sweet little shooter. No hiccups and very accurate.
I have not tried any JHP yet, so I am not trying to carry it yet.

I have a High Noon Public Secret for it. It feels pretty good, I only carry it around the house, but it is breaking in nicely. It conceals pretty good, not as good as my PM9, but pretty good.
I am looking forward to carrying it.

All in all, a sweet deal. Lol, I guess I have drank the Kool aid


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like a pretty slick setup. Congrats.:smt023 I wish my wife and kids would buy me a new Glock with a laser.:smt089


----------

